# stock bolt pattern ect on 2003 jetta 2.0



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

I wanted to put on some XXR 508's on my jetta but i do not know the stock bolt pattern. If anybody can give me a straight forward yes or no, that'd be great. http://adaptivestrategies.com/...d.jpg


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: stock bolt pattern ect on 2003 jetta 2.0 (snikfrits)*

5x100


----------

